# Meyer e47 angles left only



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, I hope someone will know what my problem is. I just bought a 6.5TM it is like new...used for 2 yrs on private drive and then sat for 2 yrs inside storage. I put it on and here's what happened. It lifts fine, It won't angle to right. (When I bought it it was angled all the way to the left). I disconnected the hoses and the hose with the male end(rt ram) on the pump wouldn't release and the hose was stiff with pressure. I got it off buy tapping collar with a hammer and once it released I had to tap relief ball down inside the hose with a plastic punch to relieve the pressure. I then connected the 2 ram hoses together and was able to move it right and left by driving into snow piles with either side, reconnected hoses tried to angle right and it angled left, also goes left when you angle left. The only visible issue issue I see is for some reason someone ground off the bolt heads on top of the 2 solenoids, they both are just sitting over the shaft(not bolted down) does the bolt serve as a ground? They are just wrapped with tape to hold them down. 

It seems like a valve or something inside is stuck from sitting.

Thanks in advance, Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

*dejavu*

Had problems last week with same rig. My prob. was in the cab w/the control switches. The coils need to be grounded to magnatize, rig a jumper on the green wired coil and see what happens. My switch was drenched w/electical contact cleaner and started to come around so we just put new ones on. Good luck.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Meyers 8' E47 on a 96 dodge. and yes unless they changed things, those bolts serve as the ground. you need those bolts to get the plow to work. I think that your only option is to replace both valves at around $50 per piece. Its a pretty simple change out. just make sure that you get some more fluid when you work on it.
Good luck,
Aaron


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Got it, not grounded because of cut off bolts. Anyone know if the shafts the solenoids sit on is solid and could be drilled and tapped ...1/8" or so?


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

They are not solid. I wouldn't recommend trying to drill and tap although someone on this site said they had done it. I've welded a new stud on top already but I first disassembled the valve. You could probably hose clamp a ground wire on each one, at least to try it out and make sure the valves work. BTW, here's the manual for the E47...E47 manual


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I can tell you the first 1/4 inch is solid. I drilled an 1/8 inch hole and used a self tapping metal screw, works fine now. 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

No problem. Glad it works.


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

plowmaster07;742134 said:


> No problem. Glad it works.


Appreciate the sharing of knowledge. Also used info on air shocks from another one of your posts. Bought a pr of MA763 shocks (Taurus rear) today and they bolted up without any filing of the bottom mount. The only thing I needed to do was drill a 3/4" hole through the rear side on the shock tower for the air line, and believe it or not the thing rides better than it did without the plow on it.

Thanks again


----------

